# Chucky Atkins is back...



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Atkins expects to make his first appearance in 26 games tonight against the Spurs. It will probably take until the end of the season to see how he can mesh with the team and get back into shape.
Not the best news for a team that needs every W possible! But he can, if healthy, be a great contributor.

How do you guys think this move will affect the minutes of JR Smith (who has been running backup PG duties) and Anthony Carter?

Karl has been playing an 8 man playoff style rotation (mostly out of injury need) and this will surely stunt some of the JR growth.

Starters:
Carter - 30 min. per game average
Iverson - 42 
Melo - 37
Martin - 30
Camby - 35

Bench:
JR Smith -18
Kleiza - 24
Najera - 21
Atkins - was 17

So the Nuggets have a 3 guard rotation right now with AI, Carter and JR totaling 90 minutes per game for the two positions (PG SG - 96 minutes total in a game obviously)

I'd like to see Karl get Iverson some more rest, but with him off the floor the team really struggles...so that might not even be an option.

Should be interesting how Atkins affects the team...especially since Carter has been such a nice surprise on the defensive end and has really eaten up more minutes than I expected of him.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I see Atkins getting some of AC's minutes, as well as JR's, depending on the situation, and what kind of D JR plays.


----------



## zaca22 (Mar 19, 2008)

yeh your right on that darth horax but chucky atkins is play really well he just needed court time that's. any player in the nba can be a star they just need the court time and they can get there easy.


----------



## darth-horax (Nov 21, 2005)

I dont' know about the whole idea of "anybody can be a star." Remember Uwe Blab?


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I wonder why he didn't play tonight... re-injured again?


----------



## jericho (Jul 12, 2002)

darth-horax said:


> I dont' know about the whole idea of "anybody can be a star." Remember Uwe Blab?


I have a feeling that not everyone here does in fact remember Uwe Blab. You just sent me on a nostalgia trip, however.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

darth-horax said:


> I dont' know about the whole idea of "anybody can be a star." Remember Uwe Blab?


GK was quoted as saying he cant find any room for him right now. lol...

heres room: 
iverson 40 min/ carter 8 min
JR 30 min/ chucky 12 min/ yak 6 min


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

I definately don't want Atkins playing more than Carter. Atkins either isn't very good, or is still coming back. Either way Carter is playing much better.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

lol no...


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

Diawara should never...ever see the floor during a game...ever.

That said...Chucky doesn't seem to bring much to the table yet...JR is much better and Carter's D is much more valuable right now.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

the team is better defensively with carter OUT of the game.


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

edit: the offense is better as well.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> edit: the offense is better as well.


Agreed. Carter at best is a backup -- he's been asked to do more this season with the injuries and he's done a nice job in my opinion. That said...he's not a key member of the team by any means and I hope Atkins can outplay him and JR gets most of the minutes!

Nuggets lineups I like on the floor:
AI
JR
Melo
Martin
Camby

Supersubs:
Najera
Kleiza

Smaller roles:
Atkins
Carter (very small)


----------



## pac4eva5 (Dec 29, 2005)

i want JR to start. this wont happen but hopefully all of next year.

chucky and iverson have great chemistry. nobody on this team is as good as chucky at getting open when iverson has the ball. everybody just stands around. chucky is always open and iverson gets it to him. its his job to hit the three though and if its not going in, no point in having him out there. and with JR making anything inside 70 feet, im ok with whats going on right now.


----------



## Timmons (May 25, 2005)

pac4eva5 said:


> i want JR to start. this wont happen but hopefully all of next year.
> 
> and with JR making anything inside 70 feet, im ok with whats going on right now.


I totally agree with you. I really like JR Smith's game and we can all see how much he is improving this season. I think he needed some criticism and some time on the bench to get his head right and I think he's learning what it takes. He still has a long way to go, but I definitely like where his game is heading and where it is right now.

I'd like to know how much of a role his mentor John Lucas is having on him. An article in the Denver Post touched on Lucas' mentoring a bit and said JR has a lot of respect for Lucas. 

I'd like to know more about his relationship with Doug Moe and George Karl (seems like Karl usually hates the kid, but was really excited to add JR and the whole "If I'd of gone to college (JR) I would have gone to North Carolina" thing.)

JR has always had the talent - now it seems he's starting to see the mental aspects...


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

There's absolutely no reason why Chucky shouldn't have played against the warriors. Carter and Iverson struggling, and Iverson played 45 minutes and was visibly worn out. I don't see why Karl made all this fuss about needing atkins and then doesn't play him in big games.


----------

